# Gloves for only sun protection



## coresare

I don't wear gloves while cycling, but it appears it is in my best interest to start using some due to sunburn. I applied SPF 50 and this still occurred. I wore sun sleeves which worked great.

Can anyone recommend minimalistic, light, and thin gloves just to protect the hands from the sun?


----------



## wgscott

I had a skin cancer on my hand. You are very right to worry. I don't recall ever getting burned like that.

I'm now using these gloves, which don't have gel padding:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00HR9540S/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A1F1CRO6ZMXV7T


----------



## MMsRepBike

I'm the same. I don't like padding a prefer no gloves. I try to be careful about the sun though and wear physical sun protection like sun sleeves. The gloves I use are the Giro Zero II and Giro LTZ II.


----------



## coresare

Thanks for the recommendations.


----------



## GlobalGuy

Wow, that's an astonishingly bad burn especially given the sunscreen. Theoretically you should not get burnt at all if you apply a quality brand at the right frequency. What do you think happened to have such a burn with the SPF 50? (Again, theoritically SPF 30 really is sufficient in normal circumstances as percent difference in blockage of 30 and 50 is very slight.) 

Until recently I wore gloves all the time but I developed super dark tanned arms and white hands. It looked alien. So I took the goes off. However, I found that I had to carry them in my pockets for the usual standard common sense precaution but I also found out I definitely needed them for long steady climbs as just in that specific circumstances my hands would just sweat too much for a comfortable and secure grip. On the flats or normal up and down terrain no problems. 

By the way even with the gloves, (Pearl Izumi Elite), the backs are a tight mesh cloth and those areas of skin under the glove did tan but not nearly as dark as the arm. So the hands looked even stranger I guess.


----------



## coresare

In all fairness it was my 3 year old son's children's sunblock. Not sure if that makes a diff in longevity. It was a 4 hour ride and I only applied in the morning. After I put the sunblock on I put a little soap on just the palms, rub palms together, and rinse. Just don't like the feeling of the sun block on my hands.


----------



## coresare

I ordered these from Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/Mountain-Hard...8&sr=8-1&keywords=mountain+hardwear+sun+glove

We'll see how they hold up.


----------



## tka

Louis Garneau Connect gloves are also a minimalist unpadded glove that covers the back of the hand.


----------



## JCavilia

coresare said:


> In all fairness it was my 3 year old son's children's sunblock. Not sure if that makes a diff in longevity.


That's weird. Personally, after that experience I'd throw that stuff away and buy a different brand. I sure wouldn't trust it to protect my kid.


----------



## crit_boy

coresare said:


> In all fairness it was my 3 year old son's children's sunblock. Not sure if that makes a diff in longevity. It was a 4 hour ride and I only applied in the morning. After I put the sunblock on I put a little soap on just the palms, rub palms together, and rinse. Just don't like the feeling of the sun block on my hands.


Try the spray on sun blocker. I don't think the spray on feels as slimmy or thick.

Sun blockers also have expiration dates. I think the current recommendations are to replace it every year. IOW, each spring buy a new can and toss the old one.


----------



## obed

I like the Giro LTZ as was mentioned. I have a white pair for summer and a dark pair for winter riding...(Houston does not get real cold)...


----------



## cooskull

coresare said:


> In all fairness it was my 3 year old son's children's sunblock. Not sure if that makes a diff in longevity. It was a 4 hour ride and I only applied in the morning. After I put the sunblock on I put a little soap on just the palms, rub palms together, and rinse. Just don't like the feeling of the sun block on my hands.


Gloves aside, your choice of sunblock needs re-evaluation for the benefit of your face, neck, legs, etc....

I strongly recommend you visit this site to check out the efficacy of your sunblock.


----------



## coresare

I received the thin gloves I linked earlier. Going to return it just don't like how my hand moves around inside the glove as it's more slippery than the glove on the bar tape. Going to try finding those Giro gloves mentioned above to try on in store.


----------



## Terrasmak

coresare said:


> I received the thin gloves I linked earlier. Going to return it just don't like how my hand moves around inside the glove as it's more slippery than the glove on the bar tape. Going to try finding those Giro gloves mentioned above to try on in store.


Both on my mountain bike and road bike, I wear gloves that are skin tight. Even my mechanics gloves fit skin tight, it offers the best feel.


----------



## aureliajulia

coresare said:


> I don't wear gloves while cycling, but it appears it is in my best interest to start using some due to sunburn. I applied SPF 50 and this still occurred. I wore sun sleeves which worked great.
> 
> Can anyone recommend minimalistic, light, and thin gloves just to protect the hands from the sun?


Are your fingers burned, too? That's quite shocking.

You may appreciate this link. The sunscreens evaluated by Environmental Working Group are rated based on factors much more thorough than the usual SPF rating. I make sure to use only those rated '1.' 

Home | EWG's 2015 Guide to Sunscreens

I prefer Badgers facestick and lipbalm. Also like Aubrey. They all go on a little white, but the ones that actually protect do that. I've settled on these because they are not overly greasy, yet work. 

But I use as little possible and use lightweight sleeves and the like.

I like the look of the gloves you ordered, but would personally need a palm that grips, more.


----------



## coresare

Got the Giro LTZ since the wrist seems to go higher than the Zero. So far so good. Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## Sanders

crit_boy said:


> Try the spray on sun blocker. I don't think the spray on feels as slimmy or thick.
> 
> Sun blockers also have expiration dates. I think the current recommendations are to replace it every year. IOW, each spring buy a new can and toss the old one.


Of course they tell you to buy a new one each year, god forbid you last a whole three years without buying a new bottle


----------



## MMsRepBike

coresare said:


> Got the Giro LTZ since the wrist seems to go higher than the Zero. So far so good. Thanks for the recommendation!


Nice. My favorite gloves. The LTZ is kind of hard to put on and take off and the cuff can tend to rip. They fixed all of that in the LTZ II.

What I really love about them is that they don't get hard or stiff or constricted/wrinkled after dozens of washes. They're still as supple as brand new.


----------



## bradkay

I want the opposite. I use sunscreen regularly, but if you are going to put in the miles you are going to get somewhat tanned. I wear gloves to protect my palms in case of a fall and to minimize vibrations and don't like the white hands look. I keep hoping that somebody will create a "tan-through" cycling glove.


----------

